
You have 70,000 thoughts a day. This is how to organize them - prostoalex
http://qz.com/539432/you-have-70000-thoughts-a-day-this-is-how-to-organize-them-for-maximum-productivity/
======
tzs
That number does not appear to have any connection with reality. It is widely
quoted on the net, attributed to various sources ranging from the National
Science Foundation to Deepak Chopra to the Institute of Neural Imaging at
<insert famous university>. None of these attributions seem to lead back to
actual research by actual scientists.

~~~
vorotato
Yeah I mean I have literally no doubt there are people that are up there (.8
thoughts per second) but is it the average?? That literally sounds like enough
thoughts per minute to be a disorder.

